# Westell 6100 Modem/Router and Linksys WRT54G - Dropped Connection



## ZeroBishop (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a Westell 6100 dsl modem/router from Bellsouth (Now AT&T) and a Linksys WRT54G router. I am able to set up the equipment appropriately and maintain a connection for up to an hour and then the Linksys router loses internet connectivity. I am never actually kicked off of the wireless network. I can then go into the router setup page and go to status and it shows it as disconnected and I must then reconnect manually. This is extremely annoying whenever I'm playing online or downloading a large file. I recently upgraded the firmware on both modem and router to see if this would fix the problem and sadly it didn't.

The Modem has bridge mode enabled and dhcp disabled.
The Router is on PPPoE, Keep Alive 180Sec. Redial Period, MTU (MANUAL) 1492, DHCP Enabled, IP set to 192.168.1.2 so to not interfere with the modem.

ANY help is appreciated

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try changing channels on the router?

You might try downloading NetStumbler and scanning for all the networks around you to see which channels are free.


----------



## ZeroBishop (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, I've tried that and still the same thing is happening. I live in a very rural area so I know I am not receiving interference from someone else's connection. It is not just the wireless that drops the connection the wired computer loses connection to the internet as well. Therefore, it must be something with the linksys wrt54g router dropping the internet connection.


----------

